# Carson Storch verlässt Rocky



## Ben-HD (18. Dezember 2021)

Nach 6 Jahren als Rockys Vorzeigefreerider verlässt Carson Storch Rocky Mountain.

Die Pressemitteilung könnt ihr hier lesen:









						Carson Storch & Rocky Mountain Part Ways - Pinkbike
					

After a successful career with Rocky Mountain since 2016, Carson Storch is moving on.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## BigBlock427 (18. Dezember 2021)

Carson was the man to ride the Maiden ;-)

sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Januar 2022)

Warum und was jetzt kommt, wurd noch nicht bekannt gegeben?


----------



## Ben-HD (23. Januar 2022)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Warum und was jetzt kommt, wurd noch nicht bekannt gegeben?


Ich hab noch nichts gehört... meistens sind aber Leute wie @xMARTINx besser informiert.


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Januar 2022)

Haha bei DH bekomm ich das meist mit, aber Storch ist falsche Disziplin 🤣


----------



## BigBlock427 (24. Januar 2022)

Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, fährt er jetzt für DaKine....
Und auf seinen instagram fotos fährt er immer noch sein Maiden auf DaKine gelabelt


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Januar 2022)

BigBlock427 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, fährt er jetzt für DaKine....
> Und auf seinen instagram fotos fährt er immer noch sein Maiden auf DaKine gelabelt


Hatte mich bisher nur auch gewundert, dass er fleißig weiter Zeug mit Maiden postet.


----------

